# Ciao Darwin, nuova edizione 2016. Da Marzo.



## admin (4 Gennaio 2016)

Paolo Bonolis, al termine dell'ultima puntata di "Avanti un altro", ha annunciato il ritorno del suo storico format "Ciao Darwin". La nuova edizione del programma inizierà a Marzo 2016 ed andrà in onda, come sempre, sulle reti Mediaset.


----------



## DannySa (4 Gennaio 2016)

Peccato, pur non seguendo la tv Avanti un altro lo guardavo volentieri (su internet) ed era davvero divertente.
Ma perché si ferma due mesi prima? non ha molto senso..


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Gennaio 2016)

bah, programma insulso, era meglio avanti un altro


----------



## kolao95 (4 Gennaio 2016)

Bonolis, pur risultando a volte un po' troppo pesante, è il mio conduttore preferito (insieme a Mammucari) e i suoi programmi li trovo spesso divertenti. Ciao Darwin mi piace, ma nell'ultima edizione (2010-2011) calò parecchio.


----------



## DannySa (4 Gennaio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Bonolis, pur risultando a volte un po' troppo pesante, è il mio conduttore preferito (insieme a Mammucari) e i suoi programmi li trovo spesso divertenti. Ciao Darwin mi piace, ma nell'ultima edizione (2010-2011) calò parecchio.



Bonolis è il miglior conduttore televisivo attualmente, probabilmente vorranno far ripartire un programma già morto e sepolto come Ciao Darwin seguendo il successo di Avanti un altro, per me flopperanno e io di sicuro non lo guarderò.
Checchè se ne dica almeno ad Avanti un altro si vincevano dei soldi, Ciao Darwin da quel che ricordo è solo trash.


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Gennaio 2016)

Dai raga preferite il GF o l'isola dei famosi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2016)

Sarà Trash ma almeno fa ridere, al contrario di tanti altri programmi che dovrebbero farlo (vedi gli odiosi intermezzi di Avanti un altro)

Poi beh ci sono affezionato perché da ragazzino lo guardavo


----------



## BB7 (4 Gennaio 2016)

Mi è sempre piaciuto come programma


----------



## Nicco (5 Gennaio 2016)

Speriamo almeno rinnovino il format, se è sempre la stessa solfa non vedo come possa avere successo.
Ho l'impressione che cadrà pesantemente sul volgare, già lo faceva e di questi tempi non si può proprio rinunciare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2016)

Vagonate di gnocca in arrivo.


----------



## Gekyn (5 Gennaio 2016)

Madre natura


----------



## S T B (6 Gennaio 2016)

ora quando finisco di lavorare non ho più niente da vedere la sera senza avanti un altro. Caduta libera è una boiata pazzesca...


----------



## neversayconte (8 Gennaio 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> bah, programma insulso, era meglio avanti un altro



Sì ma sono due programmi pensati per orari diversi: uno era un preserale, questo è in prima serata e inoltre va in onda una sola volta a settimana. Credo sarebbe stimolante per gli autori pensare a un format di ciao darwin quotidiano da piazzare nel preserale.


----------



## DannySa (8 Gennaio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sì ma sono due programmi pensati per orari diversi: uno era un preserale, questo è in prima serata e inoltre va in onda una sola volta a settimana. Credo sarebbe stimolante per gli autori pensare a un format di ciao darwin quotidiano da piazzare nel preserale.



Beh più o meno vista la quantità di gnocca scelta ogni puntata ad Avanti un altro avrebbero fatto meglio a continuare.


----------



## BB7 (18 Marzo 2016)

Madre natura. Madre natura.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Marzo 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Madre natura. Madre natura.



E io aggiungerei anche, il corpo di ballo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2016)

Hanno giustamente lasciato tutto invariato e identico alle edizioni passate, compresa la mercanzia femminile.


----------



## Butcher (19 Marzo 2016)

Non ho mai visto tanti bei culi in tv.


----------



## Hammer (19 Marzo 2016)

Non l'ho visto, ma oggi mi sono guardato il mistico e mi sono ribaltato


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Marzo 2016)

Vi prego ditemi il nome della madre natura di stasera. Vi prego.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vi prego ditemi il nome della madre natura di stasera. Vi prego.



Si chiama Penny Lane


----------



## Hellscream (25 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Vi prego ditemi il nome della madre natura di stasera. Vi prego.



Penny Lane.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si chiama Penny Lane





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Penny Lane.



grazie ragazzi. La perfezione


----------



## kolao95 (26 Marzo 2016)

Alla prova nel genodrome sono morto ahahahah.


----------



## Jino (26 Marzo 2016)

Madre natura della scorsa settimana non mi piaceva, ma quella di ieri sera era una dea


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Marzo 2016)




----------



## mandraghe (26 Marzo 2016)

Per me era molto meglio madre natura della settimana scorsa.


----------



## Jino (26 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per me era molto meglio madre natura della settimana scorsa.



Per me no. Gusti son gusti e per fortuna non sono tutti uguali


----------



## Hammer (26 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Fuori categoria. Illegale


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



non umana.


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


>



ma che corpo spaziale c'ha questa qui?? assurda..


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Marzo 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Per me era molto meglio madre natura della settimana scorsa.





Jino ha scritto:


> Per me no. Gusti son gusti e per fortuna non sono tutti uguali



a proposito mi sono perso la puntata settimana scorsa, sapete il nome anche dell'altra?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


>



Olla Madonna ( Cit. )


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a proposito mi sono perso la puntata settimana scorsa, sapete il nome anche dell'altra?



Jenny Watwood






C'e' anche un post nella sezione della gnocca: http://www.milanworld.net/jenny-watwood-madre-natura-ciao-darwin-2016-foto-vt35474.html


----------



## BB7 (1 Aprile 2016)

Ogni madre natura è nettamente meglio di Miss Italia comunque


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Aprile 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ogni madre natura è nettamente meglio di Miss Italia comunque



quella di stasera è spaziale, per me la migliore


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2016)




----------



## massvi (2 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


>



Se questa salta un pasto, muore. 



Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Jenny Watwood



Bellissima. Qualcuno sa i nomi delle signorine che fanno da comparse nella prova dei concorrenti del viaggio del tempo? Le fanno scoprire in ogni modo.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2016)

Rivoglio assolutamente Jenny!!!


----------



## neversayconte (9 Aprile 2016)

Che bella trasmissione Ciao Darwin, finalmente. E non mi riferisco certo ai contenuti.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Aprile 2016)

Il corpo di ballo è pieno di gnocche illegali. Programma incredibile sto Ciao Darwin. C'è più gnocca qui che su YP quasi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Aprile 2016)

ma quanto era rinkoglionito l'illuminato che è andato a spasso nel tempo?


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il corpo di ballo è pieno di gnocche illegali. Programma incredibile sto Ciao Darwin. C'è più gnocca qui che su YP quasi.



Già. Tra queste del corpo di ballo la migliore è decisamente lei:


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Aprile 2016)

Qualche nome di quelle?


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Già. Tra queste del corpo di ballo la migliore è decisamente lei:



ma chi è????? Illegale  
Ma non porta l'intimo o sbaglio?


----------



## kolao95 (9 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma chi è????? Illegale
> Ma non porta l'intimo o sbaglio?



Sua maestà Lorella Boccia.


----------



## mr.wolf (9 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Già. Tra queste del corpo di ballo la migliore è decisamente lei:


un figone pazzesco


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma chi è????? Illegale
> Ma non porta l'intimo o sbaglio?




Purtroppo ce l'aveva


----------



## neversayconte (10 Aprile 2016)

ehhh ma che cos'è la boccia??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma quanto era rinkoglionito l'illuminato che è andato a spasso nel tempo?



Secondo me c'era qualcosa nei drink che gli hanno fato bere prima della prova. Sembrava drogato da metà prova in poi


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'era qualcosa nei drink che gli hanno fato bere prima della prova. Sembrava drogato da metà prova in poi



ovvio ma gia dalla presentazione non mi sembrava un tipo normale, comunque dopo quel drink anche l'altro della carne non è che ragionasse benissimo quindi mi sa che hai ragione, anche perchè gia era scemo di suo poi c'è stato un momento che bonolis gli faceva domande e lui sembrava in un altro pianeta, era quasi bloccato


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Aprile 2016)

guardate bene questa foto [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] @kalo95 [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION] [MENTION=485]neversayconte[/MENTION]








nelle sfilate gli uomini ci si vanno a strusciare sopra ,è quella piu bassina delle 2 con i capelli lisci,e che sta sempre a sx del teleschermo,ebbene sappiate che questa ragazza è la fidanzata di *Iturbe* nonchè miss paraguay di qualche anno fa.


----------



## neversayconte (11 Aprile 2016)

e ti pareva, solito binomio miss-calciatori famosi. 
cmq che carrozzeria.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> guardate bene questa foto [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] @kalo95 [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION] [MENTION=485]neversayconte[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minchia..


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> guardate bene questa foto [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] @kalo95 [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION] [MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION] [MENTION=485]neversayconte[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



azzo.....per un attimo pensavo dicessi sono io.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> azzo.....per un attimo pensavo dicessi sono io.



Quoto.ahahahah


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2016)

Beato Iturbe.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Aprile 2016)

quasi  [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Aprile 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> quasi  [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]



Ok ti do il mio num in privato


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> nelle sfilate gli uomini ci si vanno a strusciare sopra ,è quella piu bassina delle 2 con i capelli lisci,e che sta sempre a sx del teleschermo,ebbene sappiate che questa ragazza è la fidanzata di *Iturbe* nonchè miss paraguay di qualche anno fa.



Sicuramente dev'essere stato amore a prima vista.....tra lei e il portafogli di Iturbe, che mi dicono essere molto affascinante


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> quasi  [MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]



Non ci sono problemi, mi accontento volentieri anche del quasi.


----------



## kolao95 (11 Aprile 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> azzo.....per un attimo pensavo dicessi sono io.



ahahahahahahah


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2016)




----------



## BB7 (22 Aprile 2016)

Stavolta è Made in Italy. 

Paola Di Benedetto


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2016)




----------



## kolao95 (22 Aprile 2016)

Bonolis se non manda almeno una zeppata a puntata ai milanisti non è contento.
P.S: Pasqualina Sanna (quella che nella prova nel tempo faceva Cleopatra) è davvero una gnocca della Madonna.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Aprile 2016)

Quella del primo episodio rimane imbattuta per me.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Aprile 2016)

Mamma mia ma stasera gnocche a volontà. Roba incredibile. Le donne dell'est comunque sono insuperabili.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2016)

Ma ne parliamo della Ruggeri e della Mattera? 

edit: ho visto adesso che non ci sono, sono solo le prime due  sorry


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Aprile 2016)

Ieri quando Bonolis ha detto "come disse Berlusconi a Inzaghi: attaccareeeeeeeeeeee" sono morto


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ieri quando Bonolis ha detto "come disse Berlusconi a Inzaghi: attaccareeeeeeeeeeee" sono morto



lo dice quasi ogni puntata


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Aprile 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma ne parliamo della Ruggeri e della Mattera?
> 
> edit: ho visto adesso che non ci sono, sono solo le prime due  sorry



la ruggeri una topa mondiale, ma anche queste due del video soprattutto l'italiana a sinistra non sono niente male


----------



## mandraghe (24 Aprile 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quella del primo episodio rimane imbattuta per me.



Quoto. Non c'è proprio storia: Jenny batte 6-0 6-0 tutte le altre.


----------



## neversayconte (25 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ieri quando Bonolis ha detto "come disse Berlusconi a Inzaghi: all'attaccoooo" sono morto


Lo dice sempre. 
Presi in giro in qualsiasi contesto e con ogni mezzo di comunicazione: tv, giornali, radio. Siamo veramente la barzelletta del ventunesimo secolo. 
Finirà? Chissà.
Cmq madre natura dell'ultima puntata (la Di Benedetto) è un'ira di Dio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Aprile 2016)

che palle senza madre natura


----------



## kolao95 (30 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che palle senza madre natura



In compenso c'era la sosia di Belen mezza nuda..


----------



## Willy Wonka (30 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> In compenso c'era la sosia di Belen mezza nuda..



Puntata epica ieri.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> In compenso c'era la sosia di Belen mezza nuda..


----------



## kolao95 (30 Aprile 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


>



Per chi volesse sapere il nome: Eleonora D'Alessandro.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Maggio 2016)

Quando c'è Ciao Darwin Canale 5 diventa Canile 5


----------



## Ian.moone (6 Maggio 2016)

Non capisco davvero tutte queste critiche al programma.
Non è ai livelli di super quark, ma questo si sapeva da tutte le vecchie edizioni, non c'è da stupirsi.

Non è un programma che guardo, ma se la gente lo guarda, magari dopo una settimana di lavoro e stanchezza, e ha semplicemente voglia di farsi due risate, in relax e leggerezza, non vedo quale sia il problema

Trovo ben peggiori programmi con la d'urso (trovo vomitevole il suo modo di fare show su fatti di cronaca), uomini e donne et simila.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Maggio 2016)




----------



## corvorossonero (7 Maggio 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



Divina.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Maggio 2016)

Follemente innamorato di questa ragazza  
[MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] grazie per avermi detto chi è.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Follemente innamorato di questa ragazza
> [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] grazie per avermi detto chi è.



E' la nuova Bonas di Avanti un Altro


----------



## fabri47 (18 Gennaio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Follemente innamorato di questa ragazza
> [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION] grazie per avermi detto chi è.


La causa per cui Iturbe non fa più una partita decente. Lo capisco.


----------

